# Looking For Catfish Farm Around Houston Area



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm new to to 2 cool fishing so I'm not sure if this is the proper place to post this message. I have a couple of young garndkids here this week and would like to take them to a catfish farm where they can catch a couple of fish, but I don't know if there are any around the Houston Texas area.

If anyone knows of one, I would appreciate the information.

Thanks-whistech


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

The Fishing Hole between Rosenberg and Beasly has different sizes in different lakes, and will clean them and bag them for you. It's just off of 59 south. Not sure of the prices but you have to keep all you catch so be careful and not go overboard or it can get expensive.
Rick


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I don't know where you are located but there is a catfish farm just outside Alvin on Hwy 35. If you are coming from Houston it would be between Pearland and Alvin on Hwy 35. I've never fished there so I couldn't tell you how it is but I had a youngster tell me the other day he had a blast and had lots of catfish to eat.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

There is also one heading out on 290, not sure of the exit....maybe 5 miles past 1960 heading westbound.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

shanegair said:


> There is also one heading out on 290, not sure of the exit....maybe 5 miles past 1960 heading westbound.


Actually the catfish farm was located @ 290 and Cypress Rosehill but it was closed about 6-8 months ago and was drained about 2 months back. The only catfish farm on 290 is out near Hempstead.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*..*



shanegair said:


> There is also one heading out on 290, not sure of the exit....maybe 5 miles past 1960 heading westbound.


 My bud was over there the other day and he said it looks like they shut that
one down.....the ponds were drained...

MEGABITE


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I took my 3 year old son to the catfish farm in Alvin last Saturday. It is on Hwy 35, just north of Alvin and south of Pearland. I think that the name is fisherman's paradise. As catfish farms go, it is one of the best I have been to. It is very clean, and the set up is nice. There are benches every 10-20 feet, with half of them covered along with permanent places to tie your stringer off. I was there Saturday morning, so the fishing was very good. Be careful, though, you have to buy every fish you catch, so a little self discipline is in order here. I forgot how much it is per pound, but I caught 5 fish, had them cleaned and got out of there for under $40. It is a great place to take the little ones.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Oops...sorry about the bad info. Guess I need to drive out that way more often!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

There is a good one between Baytown & Crosby on 1942. It's called "The Lucky Spot" or something like that. I've taken my son there a few times during the winter when the bay is slow.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

There was one at Eldrige and 290.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Theres one on 288 just south of beltway 8.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

the one on 288 south of the beltway is oob


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

oob?


----------



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

OOB - Out of Business

The one on 290 is going to be a new Lowes.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

The one in alvin is called Fishermans Paradise.
Took my daughter there for her first fishing trip
Excellant place to go "catching," the owner told me they restock it weekly.
5 fish, 30 minutes, and $45 later, priceless.
I almost teared up when I asked her what she wanted to do for her 4th birthday and she said lets go fishing.


----------



## KingSwac76 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Looking for catfish farms around Houston area*

As of 2012, does anybody have any current information for where you can pay to fish for catfish in and around the Houston area?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://www.danburyfishfarms.com/


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

KingSwac76 said:


> As of 2012, does anybody have any current information for where you can pay to fish for catfish in and around the Houston area?


you can fish for free in Katy lake and keep if you catch.

http://www.pct3.hctx.net/parks/maryjopeckham.aspx


----------

